
21st Century Craftsmen: Winne Clement, Flutemaker - taivare
http://www.notechmagazine.com/2015/07/21st-century-craftsmen-winne-clement-flutemaker.html
======
veddox
Wow, that's what you call a real craftsman!

And his flutes sound amazing!

